# Windows 95 OSR2.5 Update



## Jonno_93 (Jan 5, 2007)

Is there an update available for download. Because I have a laptop With Windows 95 (Ver.B) and although I installed the USB Support. No Luck. I also thought it would be a good idea to ave the latest version of Win 95

Thanks For Ya Help! :up:


----------



## wackychap (Jun 12, 2007)

Well there used to be a OSR2.5 update from microsoft but obviously the win95 page is now gone because of "end of life." You could probably find the files somewhere on the net though I'm not sure of the legality of doing that.

Have you tried giving ubuntu a try? It'd probably work wonders on that old PC.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

USB support wasn't reliable in Windows 95 OSR2(4.00.950B) and Windows 98(4.10.1998). It wasn't until Windows 98SE(4.10.2222) and Windows ME(4.90.3000)) were released that USB support became much more reliable.

Newer peripherals(printers, scanners, webcams, digital cameras, etc.) will only work with Windows 98SE or newer, and in many cases require Windows XP or newer to work. With some peripherals, a slow processor speed and insufficient RAM will also be a limiting factor. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Jonno_93 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks 4 Your Help! I will try ubunti. i didn't think it would work on my old laptop. lol


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

See if anything on Lightspeed's page helps; http://oldfiles.org.uk/lightspeed/lightspeed95.html


----------



## PuppyLinux (Sep 1, 2007)

Some versions of Puppy Linux will run on REALLY old hardware... OK, so I can't pass up the opportunity to beat the drum for Puppy...

Check these links for more details:

http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=puppy

http://www.puppyos.com/faq.htm

http://www.puppyos.net/news.htm

http://www.puppyos.com/download/downpage.htm

Puppy is the BEST choice for older / slower hardware; it is a robust distro specifically designed to work with "obsolete" hardware... In fact, you don't even need a HDD to run Puppy! You can burn it to a CD-R or DVD-R and burn any files onto the removeable media, so you never lose your data...

Puppy has more features than I have time to explain, so the best advice I can give you is to burn it to a CD-R (or DVD-R) and take it for a test drive. Ubuntu is a GREAT distro, but it isn't really designed to run with limited RAM and HDD space...

Good luck; let us know how this turns out for you...


----------



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks to the Archive.org, you can still access the last archived Windows 95 page on Microsoft's website. The last time the page was archived before being taken down was February 22, 2007. Because Archive.org is federally funded, it is unlikely that you will ever be unable to download these fixes unless Microsoft ever decides to delete the fixes from their FTP.

http://web.archive.org/web/20070222072653/www.microsoft.com/windows95/downloads/

All the links and downloads still work, because the downloads are located on Microsoft's FTP site. For example, Microsoft still has Service Pack 3 for NT 3.5 on their FTP site, dated 9/13/1995!

(example: ftp://ftp.microsoft.com/bussys/winnt/winnt-public/fixes/usa/nt35/ussp3/i386/SP3_35I.EXE)


----------

